# Frozen pie dough and dough baking questions



## gary b (Apr 4, 2006)

Hello everyone,​ 
I have some questions about pie dough and baking:

1) I have some frozen "rolled up" pie dough I found in my freezer that has 
been expired for 1 year. What will happen if I use this dough and should I 
buy new dough?

2) I am trying to make a dessert sometimes called "fruit sheet cake" It's 
made by taking a cookie sheet and lining the bottom and sides with 
a layer of dough, then filling the inside with pie filling (ready made or 
homemade). Next, a top layer of dough is put over the filling and the 
edges are sealed. Questions:​ 
Can I use frozen pie dough for this, and if so how would I 
connect the individual pie doughs together to make a "sheet of 
dough?​ 
I saw a post by Goodweed where he used Phylo dough for
something like this. Would Phylo work here? Is Phylo dough a 
flakey dough like apple strudel (sp) is sometimes made of?​ 
3) The bottom layer of the sheet cake gets coated with a egg wash so the 
dough won't get soggy. I forget, do I use whites or yolks only or the 
whole egg for this? Also, the top dough layer gets a egg wash and sugar 
sprinkled on top. Same question, which type of egg wash would I use for
the top? The sugar that gets sprinkled on top is a granulated sugar but,
It is coarser than regular sugar like you would put in coffee. Can anyone 
tell me what this sugar is called?​ 
The last time I made this years ago, I had a hard time working with the 
dough b/c it kept breaking apart. I have very little dough making
experience, and am trying to find a shortcut way to make this dessert 
without having to make the dough.​ 
Any help would be greatly appreciated. 
                                                                   Thanks,
                                                                   Gary​


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 4, 2006)

If the dough has been frozen, the expiration date is invalidated. Use it.

You can roll or press two pieces of the pie dough into a larger sheet. 

Use the whole egg for the wash. Add a tablespoon of water and mix it in.

Phyllo dough is individual paper thin sheets that you layer with melted butter brushed on each sheet. It could work but the pie dough would be better.


----------



## mudbug (Apr 6, 2006)

It's called turbinado sugar, I believe.  Looks about the texture of kosher salt and is slightly brown in color?  Good stuff on baked pastries.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 6, 2006)

If you dont have turbinado sugar regular white sugar is ok


----------



## KAYLINDA (Apr 7, 2006)

I've never had great luck on rolling out frozen pie dough.  I always make mine into my pie pans before freezing.  Always seems like it's a little too crumbly.  All "leftover" bits go into a bag for cobblers though!  You might try that instead...wouldn't matter if it's "crumbly" then.


----------



## gary b (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks,
I'll try to find the turbinato first b/c theres something about the cosrse texture I like. If I can't find it i'll use regular.
                                                                       Gary


----------



## gary b (Apr 7, 2006)

KAYLINDA said:
			
		

> I've never had great luck on rolling out frozen pie dough. I always make mine into my pie pans before freezing. Always seems like it's a little too crumbly. All "leftover" bits go into a bag for cobblers though! You might try that instead...wouldn't matter if it's "crumbly" then.


 
Thanks,  gary


----------



## GB (Apr 7, 2006)

Turbinato sugar is also known as sugar in the raw. Most supermarkets carry it. I have not been in a Starbucks in about a decade, but I know they used to have packets of it out.


----------



## gary b (Apr 7, 2006)

GB, thanks


----------



## GB (Apr 7, 2006)

Anytime Gary!


----------

